# My interpretation of liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.1 and no.2



## question4997 (May 9, 2021)

I used musescore to adjust strength and speed on every notes and bars before generated the mid file, so that the interpretation would not so "robot".

liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.1





liszt Hungarian rhapsody no.2


----------

